# '66 GTO Window gap up top



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Gents,
I'm put the new weather stripping in roof rail channel. 
When I close the doors, the glass barely touches the weather strip.
I installed the stripping correctly.
I can't find how to raise the glass a quarter inch without moving the whole door up; which would take the door gaps out of line, along with the door sill trim etc.

rear windows roll up enough and are good.

How do you get the glass higher??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Remove the door panel...there is adjustment in the window mechanism, and window stops that are also adjustable.....


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

What about the quarter window? that seems to be bolted in one position. That is also not high enough?


----------

